# Waxed junkies !!



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Keep an eye out for these guys (Waxed Jumkies) could be some cheap interesting Wax available. 
Facebook and Instagram have details. 

Gonz.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Sssh Gonzo. Feel like I'm in on the ground floor of this one.
Got a sample arrived that I'll be reviewing on Wednesday.
Have to say though the choice of scents alone intrigue me. Cinnamon cake Montana wax. Yes please.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've got a caramel/chocolate sample here waiting for a dry day


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks like I missed out on the samples aaahhh. 

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Luke M said:


> Sssh Gonzo. Feel like I'm in on the ground floor of this one.
> Got a sample arrived that I'll be reviewing on Wednesday.
> Have to say though the choice of scents alone intrigue me. Cinnamon cake Montana wax. Yes please.


Sounds like a similar scent to Wax-planets Montan wax tho.

Gonz.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Sounds like a similar scent to Wax-planets Montan wax tho.
> 
> Gonz.


I did not know that. Might have to scoop both up and enjoy a comparison sniff.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Looks like I missed out on the samples aaahhh.
> 
> Gonz.


They were giving them away on Instagram last weekend


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I managed to gab one, so hoping to have a little try out tomorrow if the weather is dry. 

Smells incredible, kind to just send one out :thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

dave-g said:


> I managed to gab one, so hoping to have a little try out tomorrow if the weather is dry.
> 
> Smells incredible, kind to just send one out :thumb:


Lemon curd type of scent Dave?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

They have contacted me so hoping to try one, will update. 

Gonz.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

I came across them the other week on instagram, but have to say that so far ive not seen anything different to whats already out there.
Prehaps they have something in the pipeline to change this..


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Luke M said:


> Lemon curd type of scent Dave?


Mine smells like a berry sort of scent? Maybe I'll re sniff as lemon curd :doublesho:argie::argie:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Seen the post on instagram, has anyone else noticed the label or is it just me being a spelling nazi.

"your a waxed junkie"


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

sistersvisions said:


> I came across them the other week on instagram, but have to say that so far ive not seen anything different to whats already out there.
> Prehaps they have something in the pipeline to change this..


I think it will be the low cost.

Gonz


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

danwel said:


> Seen the post on instagram, has anyone else noticed the label or is it just me being a spelling nazi.
> 
> "your a waxed junkie"


I noticed it on the first post and sent them a pm so as not to look like I was picking. They replied and said it was an oversight from the first batch of printing which has now been corrected and they were just used for samples.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

danwel said:


> Seen the post on instagram, has anyone else noticed the label or is it just me being a spelling nazi.
> 
> "your a waxed junkie"


I'm horrendous at spelling and wouldn't of picked it up but being married to a school teacher helps.

"You're" a clever man danwel.

Gonz.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Couldn't help it, it was one of the first things i noticed. Maybe they could have sold them as limited edition lol


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Either way, let's hold judgement until we've tested the product inside


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Looking forward to giving them a go, they look really interesting and what's more affordable:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a full size pot being sent for free so can't knock their customer service. 

Gonz


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

they sound like an absolute bargain. 150ml for £12 

will certainly be ordering some


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I did have a quick look at there Facetube page and to be fair for that price your going to give it a go and judging by the pictures of the wax pours they look very good but as they say the proof is in the 🍰 so I'll wait till someone has used one before hitting the buy button


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Mikej857 said:


> I did have a quick look at there Facetube page and to be fair for that price your going to give it a go and judging by the pictures of the wax pours they look very good but as they say the proof is in the 🍰 so I'll wait till someone has used one before hitting the buy button


Review coming up this week :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We have a couple sent to us as well


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Anymore updates on these guys? 

I'm quite keen to get a larger pot of the "caked in montain".


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

WHIZZER said:


> We have a couple sent to us as well


I have one issue with this.. YOU'RE!!!! lol be interested to the reviews


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

They have already made it known that the spelling mistake was due to the printer company and they were only used on free samples...


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

to be fair the most important part is what's in the pot


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

storm2284 said:


> to be fair the most important part is what's in the pot


Indeed it is and I found it to be very good. Especially so considering the price.

My review:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=384938


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Definitely going in my collection. 


Gonz.


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Their site goes live 1st December


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

It's exciting stuff, for sure. An absolute bargain too.

I was sent the Sugar Rush and Montan one. Both are amazing but word on the street is the Montan wax has been improved even further!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

For the money you cannot knock it but holding back until I know more and who is behind it. Also heard the reason for the price is the amount of active ingredients is less than your typical £20-£30 wax.

Would explain the 2 months durability and decent but not spectacular beading. Just performing a little worse than the sort of 3 months industry standard for wax. Still, £11-£14 a pot is superb.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

For those who top up or reapply regularly, these are fantastic. 

I've been playing with the sugar rush this morning, so far I really like it


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

for the price point it could be handy for when you do mates or family members cars :thumb: save the best stuff for your own motor!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> For the money you cannot knock it but holding back until I know more and who is behind it. Also heard the reason for the price is the amount of active ingredients is less than your typical £20-£30 wax.
> 
> Would explain the 2 months durability and decent but not spectacular beading. Just performing a little worse than the sort of 3 months industry standard for wax. Still, £11-£14 a pot is superb.


I'm not sure this will be the case Brian, what about the hybrid one they are doing which is also priced very competitively and claims of good durability.

Gonz.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

But will it perform like a £50 hybrid like 86 from Obsession Wax? The cost cutting has to come from somewhere to offer prices like this. I am not knocking it, it's terrific but just pointing out that they have to be cutting costs somewhere to provide waxes this cheap. I suspect the performance will just fall short and no more of what you can expect from a 'premium' wax. 

The ingredients and the amount used in a blend is the first thing to look at I would guess? Again I look forward to hearing more about this brand and I feel it may be produced by someone who already have a company producing more premium waxes at higher costs. These Waxed Junkie blends are possibly watered down versions of their flagship waxes. 

That is just my guess anyway, would explain why there is so little info. They wouldn't want to damage sales to their more expensive wax selling company by providing something similar blend wise at a much cheaper price.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It's all speculation so let's wait and see. 

Gonz.


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

For me this is an interesting thread because I love waxing my car and neighbours friends etc and have a range of waxes that differ in cost considerably. Would I spend less than £30 on a wax..No I wouldn't but that's just me Im not the target market for these Wax Junkies I guess. Would I spend 2-2 times the amount mentioned on a wax yes because the old adage you get what you pay for comes to mind. For those among us addicted to buying waxes often (myself included here guilty as charged your honor) you have to ask yourself sometimes especially when looking at all the fantastic independent traders on here do we really honestly truthfully need more wax makers I'm not convinced. 
Once a reviews up I may of course change my mind hah hah :lol:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Midlife said:


> For me this is an interesting thread because I love waxing my car and neighbours friends etc and have a range of waxes that differ in cost considerably. Would I spend less than £30 on a wax..No I wouldn't but that's just me Im not the target market for these Wax Junkies I guess. Would I spend 2-2 times the amount mentioned on a wax yes because the old adage you get what you pay for comes to mind. For those among us addicted to buying waxes often (myself included here guilty as charged your honor) you have to ask yourself sometimes especially when looking at all the fantastic independent traders on here do we really honestly truthfully need more wax makers I'm not convinced.
> Once a reviews up I may of course change my mind hah hah :lol:


Wait no longer mate:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5212790


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Beading after a quick layer of sugar rush.


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice one pal


----------



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

Like the look of these, looking forward to their release!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Thought I'd just chuck these here...

This is with Caked in montan applied.


































I'll apologise now if Tapatalk had ruined the quality, as they were only taken on my phone.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Without being too critical those beads are not that round or tight?

Gonz.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Beads can appear differently in reality to those seen on a photo. Plus beads do vary significantly on the same lsp. I have seen beads that one would say are average or even poor and then the same day beads I would photo and post on here, tight and round as mentioned. All down to the nature of the precipitation.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Without being too critical those beads are not that round or tight?
> 
> Gonz.


They were sprayed on with a standard spray bottle and I think it could have been a weak dilution of screen wash??

Also, I'm not sure I left it on long enough before removing as I was rushing to get out the door 

I'll add quickly, it's not a customers car, or even mine. It was literally a car in front of me that I had to do some work on the bonnet.

The wax was only applied to a square foot sized area.

I'll have a proper play tomorrow


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I had a version of Caked In Montan a little while ago.
It was great to use, beaded well and has lasted a couple of months already.

Just received the final version.



This one feels like a nice hard wax like the previous one, but a little more oily. There were no issues with application or removal before but I imagine this one will be even more user friendly. 
Word on the street is that the beading is even better than the sample I had before so I really look forward to that! Hopefully I'll be able to try it by the weekend and report back


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

This picture is from the review I was filming today for Coco Copernicia. A lovely wax in my opinion.



Good beading too.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I got to put some of the Caked In Montana wax on my bonnet. So easy to use and the beading was nice and round. 

I'll get some photos up tomorrow.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

So Caked in Montan.

Didn't go crazy with the prep. Just washed and dried the bonnet.



Appluation was effortless. Half a turn in the pot loaded up enough wax to do three quarters of the panel.





It was simple to get an even layer.



Removal only took a gentle wipe. No vigorous buffing.



A bout an hour later I sprayed some water on to check the beading out.





I could see a nice boost in gloss from the montan wax rich product. A nice oily wax to use, but it still feels firm which makes thine, even layers easy to achieve


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

So, the cat's out of the bag, check out this ODK Wax thread


----------

